# So cuteeee ahhh I want it :)



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 22, 2006)

I was browsing the Victoria's Secret website the other day and I came across this little hoodie. I know that its probably something that can only be worn once or twice and that the novelty will wear off and its not practical (lol) but I just loveeee it! Tell me what you girls think!







It says "Santa Baby" across the back!!! Haha :santa:


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 22, 2006)

Wowza, that is sooome pink color there, lol. I think it's cute, and that if you like it that should totally get it and show it off with flare!! It's nice to treat ourselves every now and again


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 22, 2006)

i think its super cute


----------



## claire20a (Nov 22, 2006)

cute, i think this would be an essential purchase!


----------



## monniej (Nov 22, 2006)

nicole, i think you can rock that without a problem! very cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

So cute! Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2006)

wow her ass is cute that hoody is to


----------



## Marisol (Nov 23, 2006)

That is cute! You should try Ebay after the holidays. I bet it will on there for cheap.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 23, 2006)

So cute. I wish my ass looked like that too!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 23, 2006)

its cute, but I LOVE the panties!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 23, 2006)

I like it and are those the cheekys panties? I love those panties


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 23, 2006)

I love the color of the hoodie. I'd definately like to get the panties. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats too cute! now I want one too lol


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

that's ugly LOL


----------



## chrisv21 (Nov 24, 2006)

Very cute. Don't hesitate and get it! Combine it with jeans, t-shirts ... for an original look.


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 25, 2006)

i love it! first and foremost b/c it's PINK!


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 25, 2006)

go for it! but don't forget to cover up your bottom when you're out. :bootyshake:


----------



## vtnamese_grl (Nov 25, 2006)

looks very cuteeee, PINKKKKKK


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 26, 2006)

L-O-V-E it!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 26, 2006)

I Love The Panties!!!!! Super Sexy!


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw that! It's sooo cute!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

That's a cute jacket! I like the panties too LOL!


----------



## TW1NKLE (Dec 2, 2006)

Aw It's cute! I love VS &lt;3


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 2, 2006)

Very cute


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

Verry cool way to wrap yourself for Christmas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Dec 2, 2006)

oh, that is so darling!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

It's pretty cute. Not a big pink fan.


----------



## licken (Dec 6, 2006)

pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, I don't like it.


----------



## Lindz (Dec 6, 2006)

im gonna go but that i love itt


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

omgg i love it  /emoticons/bi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wouldnt have confidence to pull it off but its soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

that is so cute.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

why spend money on something that you can only wear once a year, i rather buy their PINK hoodies


----------



## Saje (Mar 8, 2007)

why not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm guilty of doing that all the time. Especially for holiday clothes/costumes and formal dresses.


----------



## lindas (Mar 8, 2007)

i have the matching pink santa skirt that i got during their semi-annual sale! and i still havent worn it yet...still with price tags...haha i guess im waiting for next xmas! haha


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

formal dress , i can understand ,but santa baby hoodie or a cow costume on your case?:sleepyhead:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice, although fury hood is a bit funny looking... I would still wear it though, I love VS clothes!


----------



## Saje (Mar 8, 2007)

Um I never bought a cow costume. And with all the halloween parties I attend I will not wear anything twice especially since its bad to be photographed in the same clothes at different events.

And I bought santa outfits for Christmas and I'll buy more again. Its fun getting into the holiday spirit.


----------



## KPak1984 (Mar 8, 2007)

i just wish i had her butt


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 8, 2007)

VS has super cute clothes, not just panties. i love their t-shirts!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

super cute


----------



## Cocodeleche (Mar 12, 2007)

cute if you rock it right


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 12, 2007)

Wish I had a body like that. If I did I would wear it.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the hoodie but the undies are super cute too


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ugly, IMO. I hate velour.


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

a little too shiny and fuzzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

I love it! Too bad I didn't see this before xmas, otherwise I would have worn it with those panties and a bow on my head and had been my ex-bf present. hehe.


----------

